# James Dean



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT James. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to AT. Lots of good people and good advice here.come say Hi we' teach you at Wild Extremes ......


----------



## james_dean (Mar 30, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks for the warm welocme I look forward to Learning and posting.


----------

